# vizsla puppy



## bel1879 (May 12, 2008)

hello i l have been looking for a vizsla puppy for a while now i live in buffalo, NY and vizsla's are very hard to find around here any help in finding a breeder would be appreciated


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Bel,

Generally speaking you will have to travel a bit to get your vizsla. Not only because chances are slim that someone in your hometown breeds them, but also because if you really put in the legwork to find the breeder that's right for you they can sometimes live a state or two away.

I personally found my dog in Illinois, flew out there, and drove him back home to CT. That's a little extreme (or crazy according to my family) but I think it was well worth it.

Anyway, here are a few suggestions:

Here's a link for the contact page of the Vizsla Club of Greater NY:
http://www.vcgny.com/Contacts.cfm
shoot them some emails and ask for names of reputable breeders in your area.


And this is a link that has emails and websites for all the regional Vizsla clubs in the states:
http://clubs.akc.org/vizsla/clubs.htm
You should be able to find someone who can help you locate a breeder near you.

Let me know if you're still having trouble finding someone. Good luck.


----------



## bel1879 (May 12, 2008)

Thank you for your help i finnally have found a breeder and i should have my puppy around june 20th can't wait


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Glad to hear it, be sure to post some pics!


----------

